# Gynecologists (hospital) in Discovery Garden



## MF1975 (Mar 12, 2012)

Hi All,

We are new to Discovery Gardens, looking for a good Gynecology in a hospital (not a clinic) who can provide the Consultation and delivery service together without referring any hospital for delivery the baby.

Appreciate your valuable feedback

Thanks


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

I've never been to this hospital but seems like it would be closest to Discovery Gardens: ::: JEBEL ALI HOSPITAL :::

The OB/GYN department in Medcare Hospital near Safa Park comes highly recommended. So if you're insured and do not mind driving a small distance, then I suggest you go to Medcare.

Good luck!


----------



## Luna11 (Mar 14, 2012)

Dr Braithwaite in American Hospital is great. Not the closest to Discovery Gardens but worth it!


----------

